# Eventide ModFactor



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Yesterday was a fun day: the ModFactor showed up!

I've spent abot 5 hours with it over the past two nights. Last night I just ran through all the effects and their variations. This thing is deep. Scary deep. I stumbled to bed thinking I was perhaps in over my head. How was I going to find a Phase 90 tone or a UniVibe tone amongst all those knobs and LFOs and LFOs and control LFOs.

Tonight I pulled back from pondering and decided just to walk through the 40 factory presets. And...WOW! Their was my answer: don't try to start from scratch, use the presets as a sane starting point. I don't usually like the factory presets, they're show-off type stuff and not necessarily useful but Eventide mixed in a few straight-up useful patches in there.

And faracaster was dead right: the Leslie sim on this thing is mind blowingly good. Independant horn and bass speeds. You get this wicked phasing happening if you set the bass speed a little slower than the horn. In "play" mode you can set two speeds and it'll ramp up and down between them. Oh me oh me it is niiiiiice.

I'm also pretty taken with their UniVibe factory preset. It's chewy good phasey delicious. And sounds great with a clean, overdrive, full on distorted or even heavily fuzzed signal.

I've really got to pick up an expression pedal now to get into the deep stuff (can say manual phasing and flanging!). But I've got a problem that'll need to be worked out: most of the time I like my modulation in the loop (and that's where it is now) but occasionally it works better in front of the amp (and the overdrives...like auto-wah). So I'm trying to think up a box that'll let me switch between two spots: in front of them and then into the loop. If I can work that out I'd say this little green box is a pretty spectacular way to reduce your board weight.

Looks like I'm not going to be doing that BMF Effects Liquid Sky Chorus build after all...anyone want a very nice PCB board for a chorus build? Got the board straight from BMF Effects...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll take it off your hands, Ian, when you have a moment. :smile:

What BBD does it use?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I'll take it off your hands, Ian, when you have a moment. :smile:


All yours man! There's a chance we'll be at Ikea on Saturday morning -- might even be able to drop it off.



> What BBD does it use?


MN3007. I'll send you the schematic and BOM I got from Scott. The demo says EHX-inspired and it sounds it for sure.


----------

